# Top 5 Most Creative Uses for Old CDs



## koolbluez (Jan 21, 2007)

Another digg I digged up...

TechEBlog has a list of some uses for old cds. 
Top 5 Most Creative Uses for Old CDs

BTW, my old Cds (& DVDs) turn up as paper-weights *img116.exs.cx/img116/6469/g5cgrin.gif

*imageshack.us*img149.imageshack.us/img149/1375/dsc009954mk.th.jpg


----------



## soham (Jan 21, 2007)

They are too big and too light to be used as paper-weights. I use them as fresbies.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 22, 2007)

gud one yaar..........


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 14, 2007)

u think they r light? Mine's a 15-Set-DeeVeeD-Squishup!!! Enuf heavy.
I used to frisbee them... but people got hurt *img116.exs.cx/img116/6469/g5cgrin.gif
Also felt that I'd broken copyrights... some chinese movies have the heros tossin cds like ninja stars!!! *members.lycos.co.uk/carl2knight/smilies/4e.%20%20Jobs%20Music%20Fantasy/ninjastar.gif

One of the uses I found though.


----------



## Goten (Apr 25, 2007)

I hang my old keyboard on my room's door.

CDs DVDs - I break em all like a maniac.

Peace~~~!


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 25, 2007)

Umm, no more CDs here Unless required to make. I use pen drive to share files now which is better & cheap option. For backup I got an external drive which backs up everything


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2007)

well i give them to my building kids... they hav fun playin wit shining discs...


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kool, Isn't that the Ikey Gaming Keyboard you got?
I have got the same one too. Do you know what's the functions of mark key?
And how can I use the joystick like thing in the centre of arrow keys in games? any Idea?


----------



## Binay 007 (Apr 27, 2007)

I use it to decorate but i prefere more  to play ninja-ninja with my small bro.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 27, 2007)

U can even use cds to kill people as it was showed in Hell Raiser 4.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunno if it's a gaming board... sunnyboy 
The centre button's not working 4 me too.. it's just an xtra from my pov...
Gonna buy a wireless laser one now... I hate the new keyboards which dont work while booting.. because of their function keys not working as required. like while installing WinXP... F8 for I agree doesn't work.. I hate it @ that point.


----------

